# ? About tying Harnesses



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

What size and type of hook does everyone use to tie there harnesses with?

I have a pack of #4 Oct hooks and wondering if those are to small/ to lite for the harness? also have #2 in Finesse would those work?

How many prefer using a stinger?

Thanks for your input


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

I use eagle claw e181 in 6 and 8 . These are very strong hooks because they are forged. tie 3 hooks about 1" apart give or take.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

For Erie, I use Gamakatsu #2 Octopus on top and #6 trebles on the bottom. Triple Grips my mustad or EWG(extra wide gap) by Gamakatsu. You can also use two single hooks, preference is on the angler both work but I prefer the trebel on the bottom. 6mm beads. You can use any quality Octopus or walleye wide gap for the top hook or bottom hook but Octopus is defintely what you want to use. Diachi, Mustad, Gamakatsu all make premium sharp strongs hooks. Take your pick.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

i suppose you are trolling ? But for casting I use a # 1 or #2 different types ! But that is for casting !


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been using the VMC faultless octopus hooks size #2 or #4


----------

